# Carp flies?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton, I remember you said on here you chased some carp this past year, I'm looking for good patterns to tie up for chasing carp this spring. So far I am just looking through catalogs and trying to copy their patterns. I got these two from a Feather Craft catalog:

Carpolicious










Headstand










Any suggestions? I ordered some more materials to do a few other patterns but was hoping for some input from some folks who have had success on carp. This will be my first attempt with a fly rod. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be watching for answers, too. 

I'm thinking of ordering a sinking tip line for my 8wt and making (or buying a furled) some flurocarbon leader(s).

I like the looks of the headstand.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Those look like the carp should eat'em. You may also want to tie some up without any weight incase you find them shallow. Carp are pretty spooky when shallow and a weighted fly just might send them into the next county when it lands on the water. 
Don't forget to tie up some small crayfish patterns too. Carp like crayfish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flytyer said:


> Those look like the carp should eat'em. You may also want to tie some up without any weight incase you find them shallow. Carp are pretty spooky when shallow and a weighted fly just might send them into the next county when it lands on the water.
> Don't forget to tie up some small crayfish patterns too. Carp like crayfish.


I also read somewhere they eat leeches, so I am assuming a small (Maybe #10 or 12?) black bugger should work? The eyes on these flies are essentially weightless, they are bead chain eyes, not the heavy brass or lead.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I use smallie paterns year round for carp, just depends what watershed i am fishing, if the watershed has an abundance of crayfish, thats what Ill fish, if it has lots of Helgramites, thats what ill fish. If I am hitting them on the mud, sight feeding, Il always catch them with a oversized Rock Worm pattern ( #10) Might also mention that the Bead Headed Copper John under a float has taken more carp then any other fly I ever fished, Ive probably taken over 50-60 carp with em, so dont overlook then. I might also mention that mudding carp always have smallies around getting leftovers so by using smallie flies, youll often get the bonus smallie. 
Bottom line is carp eat what smallies do in those same streams so dont make it over complicatd here folks. Just my .02
Stick with smaller flies, like #10-12 for crayfish, leeches, helgramites and smaller for nymphs, I usually will lightly weight my flies with wire so they look more natural.

Salmonid
PS its warmwater discharge time folks, never overlook the opportunity to get a snow carp


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

3 that I know that work well from what ones that fiish for them are Carp Clouser, Carp Candy and small crayfish patterns. I have a bunch of mulberry flies but nothing has been interested in them though. Smaller is better and I agree what Salmonid has posted. But never thought about the rock worm though. Will have to take them along to. I got a little simple crayfish pattern that rocked the trouts this past fall and my have to post it after all.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I figured small would be the way to go, the two I posted are #10's. I think I have seen the Carp Candy somewhere, I'll look for a recipe to that one. What is the difference in the Caarp Clouser vs. a regular Clouser minnow? Color pattern? Size? Both?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Clayton likes Olive wooly buggers...conehead variety- size 10

Clouser swimming nymph

Barry's Carp Fly

The dumbell/bead-chain eye set-up looks good- a lot of professionally tied carp flies are designed with that idea in mind so the hook point rides up as it settles on the bottom.

Dave Whitlock also has a couple great flies- 

Best of luck!
TP


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Small mayfly nymph type tied with bead chain eyes, marabou tail, small carp teaser, simple pattern chenille, rubber leg material for the tail and legs, bead chain eyes or small dumbell eyes...

Dan


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, the McCabe's Crayfish has caught me more carp than any other fly except the olive bugger. The olive are pretty awesome though, I swear to whatever that it's probably one of the best flies ever. I've caught flatheads on it accidentally while carping haha. 

This summer I'm going to make up some bonefish flies for carp because I've got a feeling it might work out. Just remember: You either need to make it look a lot like food or nothing at all like food, but both ways work


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

Salmonid summed it all up. I prefer a basic bunny leech in a #6 natural color. Also hares ear nymph work well. Basically they will eat anything in your box if presented properly. Dont get caught up in the fancy flies that take forever to tie unless you just want to tie them. Good luck!!!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Try the Lil Bugger and Barry's carp Fly.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/c-219-carp-flies.aspx


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Also, the McCabe's Crayfish has caught me more carp than any other fly except the olive bugger. The olive are pretty awesome though, I swear to whatever that it's probably one of the best flies ever. I've caught flatheads on it accidentally while carping haha.
> 
> This summer I'm going to make up some bonefish flies for carp because I've got a feeling it might work out. Just remember: You either need to make it look a lot like food or nothing at all like food, but both ways work


I tied 5 #10 conehead olive buggers last night...if they catch me no carp, I'm coming for you, Clayton.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

bwahaha, if they catch you no carp, you can come fishing with me and we can catch no fish together! Just ask Pete, he knows all about the curse of me fishing with people haha.

That said, I hope your olive buggers are the RIGHT SHADE of olive


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Agree with Clayton on McCabes Crayfish. I caught several carp this summer on it. I suppose as with any other type of fishing presentation is the most important thing though. McCabes is my number one summer fly period. It works so well that I am hesitant to fish anything else.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, have fun getting sniped by smallmouth when you're about to make a good presentation to the carp, lmao.

I always get taken by the smallie just before the carp gets a chance


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Stealth is first then presentatin is key afterward. Its like a robber knocking on your door and then rob them analogy.

Here is a very good simple Crayfish pattern #10 that has been my best when its come to making presentation without throwing a rock at them.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Second on lil' Buggers...they catch about anything in Ohio waters. 

Simple, easy to cast.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Also, have fun getting sniped by smallmouth when you're about to make a good presentation to the carp, lmao.
> 
> I always get taken by the smallie just before the carp gets a chance


Something tells me I do not have to worry about smallies while stalking the mud flats on Dow Lake.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Stealth is first then presentatin is key afterward. Its like a robber knocking on your door and then rob them analogy.
> 
> Here is a very good simple Crayfish pattern #10 that has been my best when its come to making presentation without throwing a rock at them.


Is that Swiss straw for the shellback/tail? I like the looks of that craw.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Is that Swiss straw for the shellback/tail? I like the looks of that craw.


Can you post the recipe to this delicious little fly?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll second the request for recipe. That's an awesome and super super super easy looking pattern, which beats teh hell out of the available craw patterns I've seen.. which are usually elevated to an art form.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I like simplicity in a fly. This one been hammered by a few browns on the Elk as paint marking has worn of a bit but I can retouch it up again. I got them in Olive and lt Brown/Tan. Its all I need and it is so simple to tie < 5minute Tye for sure.

Cream, you are correct it is Raffia. I bought every color that Pat Catan's had on Clearance at $1.00 for 60 yards so if you need some, I have to much.


So here is the recipe.
Hook: M9671 #8/10 Any small Streamer hook will do also.
8/0 Thread
Carapace: Raffia
Body: Antron Dubbing
Rib: Brassie Size Wire
Legs: Pheasant Aftershaft feather. 2pc. wrapped around at the same time and tie off.

Everything is tied at the hook bend and brought back to hook eye.

Use marker to color for two tone affect.
Have Fun!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Flyfish Dog, that is an awesome looking fly...Thanks for posting the recipe...

Dan


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

headstands are all you need. Especially in low clear water.


----------

